# No Safety Program?



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.paintsquare.com/news/article_news.cfm?id=4426&nl_versionid=616&trackid=15061003


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Similar thing happened here year before last except it was a couple of "DIY'ers" who rented a scissor lift to paint the front of a commercial building. The safety rails contacted a powerline and ZZZZZTTTTT! The guy on the ground didnt know how to drop the lift. The guy died a little later at the hospital.


----------

